# Samba и Win7

## Dayman

С Новым Годом и здравствуйте. Не могу получить список шар на Windows7 с линукса, а также примонтировать шары из dolphin'a.

Причем

```
mount -t cifs //192.168.0.2/Music -o username=nobody,password="" /mnt/somefodler
```

работает

Тоже работает (192.168.0.1 - роутер, на котором самба):

smbclient -L //192.168.0.1 -Unobody -N

```

Domain=[MSHOME] OS=[Unix] Server=[Samba 3.4.9]

        Sharename       Type      Comment

        ---------       ----      -------

        shared          Disk      Public Stuff

        IPC$            IPC       IPC Service (Samba Server 3.4.9)

Domain=[MSHOME] OS=[Unix] Server=[Samba 3.4.9]

        Server               Comment

        ---------            -------

        GROUTER              Samba Server 3.4.9

        HOME                 

        Workgroup            Master

        ---------            -------

        MSHOME               GROUTER

```

Вот это не работает (192.168.0.2 - Win7 машина):

smbclient -L //192.168.0.2 -Unobody -N -d 2

```

rlimit_max: rlimit_max (1024) below minimum Windows limit (16384)

added interface wlan0 ip=192.168.0.230 bcast=192.168.0.255 netmask=255.255.255.0

Anonymous login successful

Domain=[MSHOME] OS=[Windows 7 Home Premium 7600] Server=[Windows 7 Home Premium 6.1]

        Sharename       Type      Comment

        ---------       ----      -------

Error returning browse list: NT_STATUS_ACCESS_DENIED

session request to 192.168.0.2 failed (Called name not present)

session request to 192 failed (Called name not present)

session request to *SMBSERVER failed (Called name not present)

NetBIOS over TCP disabled -- no workgroup available

```

Нек могу понять в чем проблема. Dolphin тоже не может примонтировать шары, постоянно выскакивает окошко login/pass.

Samba (3.4.9) собрана с флагами:

```

aio client cups fam netapi pam readline smbclient syslog -acl -addns -ads -avahi -caps -cluster -debug -doc -examples -ldap -ldb -quota -server -smbsharemodes -swat -winbind

```

kdelibs (4.4.5) собраны без zeroconf

И вообще avahi и zeroconf убраны из use, может в этом дело?

C винды заходит нормально.

Создал учетку samba с паролем samba, теперь выдает

```

Doing spnego session setup (blob length=336)

SPNEGO login failed: Invalid parameter

session setup failed: SUCCESS - 0

```

----------

## Dayman

Пофиксил.

После удаления Live Sign-In Assistant заработал

```

smbclient -L //192.168.0.2 -Unobody -N
```

Перекомпилял самбу с winbind, заработал просмотр рабочих групп.

----------

